# A little concerned



## Kaddee

Hey everyone.im new here and im 14 weeks now and im a little concerned because my freinds have asked if ive felt the baby move yet and I havent.is this something i need to be worried about or no??


----------



## leeanne

14 weeks is normally too early to feel fetal movement hon, especially in first pregnancies.

With my first, I didn't feel movement until 19 weeks.

It was with my third that I felt movement at 15 1/2 weeks.

Honestly, it can take up until week 24 to feel movements so please don't worry. Your baby is a little tiny thing right now and even though he/she may be moving around, you won't feel movements. With my third, I had a 3D scan at 16 weeks and was amazed how much my baby moved and yet, I couldn't feel 99% of the movements. 

:hugs:


----------



## Kaddee

wow ok thanks.the freinds that i have who have children said they felt kinda like flutters in there tummy but every pregnancy is different.but thank you i was a little worried there.


----------



## leeanne

I don't blame you. If I had been asked that in my first pregnancy, I would have worried too.

:hugs:


----------



## luxe191919

Nope you wont feel it until 16 weeks or later probably im at 15 and havent felt mine yet either so dont worry.A few more weeks and theyll be kicking away!


----------



## Jas029

My cousin asked me constantly if I started feeling the "flutters" yet. She started when I was like only 13 weeks. It drove me crazy. I read you normally start feeling them 16 weeks or later.. When my 16 week came it drove me crazy I never felt a thing!
I didn't feel anything til the 19th week. Now he never leaves me alone!

Agreed, every pregnancy is different. They say you're more likely to feel movement earlier if 1. You're really skinny or 2. It's not your first pregnancy. 
Just hang in there. You have nothing to worry about! :hugs:


----------



## KrisKitten

i ddnt feel nething until i must of bin gone 30 weeks and Tommy was perfectly fine. The midwife said something about the placenta probably being at the front x


----------



## Nicolescandy

It's normal, don't worry honey, it takes time, i felt it after 18 weeks, don't worry.


----------



## Hannah :)

Everyone kept asking me if i had felt anything from about 14weeks and it drove me mad cos i didnt start to feel flutters till i was about 20weeks and ive only just started feeling proper kicks! So i wouldnt worrie hun :) 

xxx


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

In complete honesty i felt movement at 14 weeks but it was only very light
movement which felt like bubbles popping in my womb really down low
and it was only when I was sitting/laying down. This is known as "quickening"
Some people feel these, some people don't feel anything until proper kicks
start occuring.

Everyone is different babe - you'll know when you first feel bubba move :thumbup: x


----------



## A.J

dont be worried, im 16 weeks + havent felt anything yet.. my mum said she didt feel me until she was just under 20 weeks, so no need to worry :) x


----------



## tasha41

I didn't feel any flutters until about 18/19 weeks, and I only felt movements on the odd occasion.. like not even everyday.. until I was 27 weeks.


----------



## sarah0108

dont worry hun, its normal :D

i felt mine first ones at 16w but even that is early x


----------



## annawrigley

nothing to worry about :)
i felt first "flutters" at 17 weeks, im 22 weeks now and its full on kicks
but ofc everybodys different, as has already been said!
dont you worry xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

definatly not. my friend is 21 weeks and still hasnt flt anything!


----------

